# Fall sharks in north east Florida?



## bfishin (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm a newbie on the site, but having got caught up reading your posts for most of the night last night, I know I'm asking the right people... We're looking at a trip somewhere around Jacksonville to target 4-6' sharks in the surf in mid-October. Is that wise, or do we really have to aim further south to find them? Can someone clarify for me what the deal is with sharks in this area and weather/seasons - i.e. is the northeast coast of Florida sharky all the time or just in the summer? If anyone can suggest a good specific beach, that'd be very helpful as well. Thanks a lot for any help/opinions you can offer up....


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

Jax should be sharky in October. A friend of mine is up there and they shark off the beach all the time. If you don't have a kayak, your best bet is to fish the surf when there are baitfish around.

Early in the morning and again right before dark, into the evening, are the best times.

Search "sharks" on this site and you will find lots of info.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah, We have some good sharkin up here in Oct, They follow the Bull Reds,Pomps and mullet in the Fall. It's like a buffet for the Sharks. Try the Ponte Vedra area(Guana Reserve) just south of Jacksonville beach. I know of sharks being caught all the way up too the end of November.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

welcome to the family.


----------

